# Cycle progree picture 7 weeks in



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

My cycle is

Weeks 1-12 test e 250mg

Weeks 1-8 primo 400mg

Weeks 9-12 winnie tabs 50mg everyday

Weeks 1-10 4iu of HGH 5 days on 2 off

This is me 7 weeks into cycle. Ive never been so lean and im 5lb up from my starting weight.


----------



## Stv_BABES (May 1, 2004)

holy **** big dawg...well impressed here lyk.....youve come along long way....

its a real transformation.

ya heed aint fat anymore. lol..kidding m8.

congrats


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

man are you getting into shape, excellent work pal keep it up.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Stv_BABES said:


> ya heed aint fat anymore. lol..kidding m8.


LMAO!!

Rob ur changing so fast mate, gonna look wicked in the summer ur arms look massive mate!!

pat urself on the back geezer... i'd b well proud of myself it i was in ur shoes!!

:bounce:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

you look really good mate! keep it up!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

My physique is coming along nicely i know but its a shame i cant do something about my face isnt it lmao!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

or the hair colour lol!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What a diffrence.

I remember the first pick with the *** in your mouth.

Man Rob, doing good.

I might add, I love the HGH.

Are you doing it in the tummy area with a slin needle?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes mate i am. I love it to. I love it that much i have just bought 500iu for nest year  .


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

robdog said:


> . I love it that much i have just bought 500iu for nest year  .


  been robbin banks rob! lol


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

great transformation mate, keep it up and your gonna be ripped for the summer


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

spot on rob. your looking in exellant shape, your delts are huge!!! complimented by the norrow waist and pumped traps.

nuff said,lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, rob an unbelievable transformation really mate. The hard work and dedication is paying off. Really good going Rob


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking great mate - amazing transformation.

What's your diet and training like at the moment??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> My physique is coming along nicely i know but its a shame i cant do something about my face isnt it lmao!!!!!


Oh my God. You look way better. Damn, I stubbled onto this thread and I cant believe it. You look way better (body).........................lol


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Lookin good!

You seem to be improving really fast now! shoulders are looking massive! Im really Jealous I can't believe how much muscle you are buildng and still losing fat!

Just out of interest - do you find that your tattoos look different now that you have changed shape so much? have they got bigger/smaller?

BTW Congratulations on gettin married- think how great you are going to look/feel on the day, you have a real Y shape now would be worth getting a tailor to make you a proper fitted shirt to really show it off on the day.

Once again - you are an inspiration


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks mate.

The shirt is a good idea but TBH i would rather spend the money it would cost for a tailored shirt on food and the honeymoon plus im a tight git lmao.

As for the tats i dont think have changed that much.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Keep up the good work - you are really making progress.. Well done. you should be able to get a shirt fitted at a local drycleaners - it costs £7 down this way.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

getting better and better. Also you are as white as me (nearly)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

get a tan and grow some hair robby and you'll be the man!


----------



## Skin and Bone (Dec 13, 2004)

I was going to suggest a tan as well. If you're like me in that you can't tan naturally, then and air brush tan will go down a treat. It will make your body look a lot more toned and give the impression that you're more well built.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Skin and Bone said:


> I was going to suggest a tan as well. If you're like me in that you can't tan naturally, then and air brush tan will go down a treat. It will make your body look a lot more toned and give the impression that you're more well built.


Sign me up.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I like being really white, like Brock Lesnar


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Skin and Bone said:


> I was going to suggest a tan as well. If you're like me in that you can't tan naturally, then and air brush tan will go down a treat. It will make your body look a lot more toned and give the impression that you're more well built.


inst that border line gay? i have been thinking about it i am well pastey!


----------



## Skin and Bone (Dec 13, 2004)

It's just a fact that darker skin tends to make a muscular body look a lot better. If you're someone that can't tan, then some kind of fake tan is the only way around it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

megatron said:


> I like being really white, like Brock Lesnar


Lol, that is awsome. That is classic.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Skin and Bone (Dec 13, 2004)

Not very white then, lol.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Look, if you looked like Brock Lesnar, you can look anyway you want.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Mate, you have achieved what I have only read about. Amazing work what a transformation! I know that's been said but reputition proves it isn't a lie. Very nice mate, extremely impressed.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

tans do look real good if you are ripped. Im whitish (im not ebony lol) so i need some tan too.


----------



## salman (Jan 4, 2005)

undefinedundefined



Stv_BABES said:


> holy **** big dawg...well impressed here lyk.....youve come along long way....
> 
> its a real transformation.
> 
> ...


hi,i m salman i m from pakistan my problem is that when i start bodybuilding my left hand chest is big then my right hand chest plz give me any suggestion for balancing my chest please give any suggestion i m very thankfull to u ok

thanks


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

start a new thread salman and you will get more replies


----------

